# Happy birthday to Wind in Her Hair!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I hope your day is filled with every sweetness!
All of my love to you!
xoxo


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy, happy birthday WIHH!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing: I'm on time to the party for once!!
Happy birthday!!
I hope you have a wonderful fibery day!:buds:


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday,









I hope your day is full of fibery fun & goodness, & is as sweet as you are! 
Thank you for all the inspiration & encouragement you have given me along the way!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

&#9835; Happy Birthday &#9835;


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthdaaaaaay!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday...:happy:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Lady !!! Hope your day is fiber fun filled !!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy knitting and happy birthday!rincess:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Happy Birthday, WIHH! Hope your day is every bit as wonderful as you are.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

:sing:Happy Birthday


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you get to celebrate in style!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, WIHH!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

May your day be blessed with all that makes life worthwhile to you. Where have the years gone?

betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday WIHH! I missed it here and on FB . I hope you had a wonder day and that you got to spend it with your favorite people doing your favorite things.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

thank you all for such warm birthday wishes. I spent the day with the love of my life, Cabin Fever, and for an added bonus, my daughter Autumn and her baby daughter Lucy came from Texas to celebrate!

We took a trip to the corn maze and pumpkin patch and Lucy got up close and personal with the baby alpacas. 

and I got to smooch with this handsome llama.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh sweet lady, I've been traveling and missed your birthday!

Looks like it was a great day! Grandchildren AND fiber all at the same time?!!?? It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday, I hope you feel it's your birthday everyday!
Darlene


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone. And yes, I do - I feel like everyday is my birthday! I have been blessed.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been pondering all week......attempting to venture a guess. :huh:

Silly of me, I suppose. :smack:

Doesn't everyone already know that WIHH is ageless ? :shrug:


May your winter be long, the fire bright and cheery....... the fiber supply infinite.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you, Wind In Her Hair. You are Loved by many....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hee hee - FR, you are so funny. 

I am not ashamed to say that this is my 55th trip around the sun!

Every single day is "gravy". :grin:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Better late.... than never.

I don't know how I missed your B- DAY.

Many More!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday WIHH.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

y'all are so funny!!! Thanks for the warm wishes- getting older is something I truly appreciate. 

As some of you know, I faced a catastrophic illness when I was 36 years old and after enjoying a miraculous and complete recovery, I count every single day as "gravy". 

I am thankful for every single minute of every single day- even the sucky ones - because there was a time when "tomorrow" was not something I was sure I would live to see.  

I feel like I celebrate my birthday every single day since then - and I encourage EVERYONE to treat EVERY day with gratitude and respect. 

Each and every "trip around the sun" is a miracle. 
Thank you one and all. &#9829; :grouphug:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, WIHH!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry I am late to say it! But Happy Birthday, you inspire more people than you realize. God Bless you. ~ Mrs Jo


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, is it yer birfday again alreddy? 
Well happy day to you!!!

:trollface


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

makin' sprinkulz!!!!!!!!!!!!  EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lol gam!!!


----------

